# Stress and career choice?



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

What careers do you think are the least stressful?

Obviously this depends on your personal circumstances. A job that does not pay well enough for your lifestyle can be stressful. Likewise a job that are not suitable for your temperament, or jobs that you find frustrating because they are too boring.

Do you have a career in a field that you feel is more or less stressful than other areas?

What role did the consideration of stress (and your temperament) go into choosing your career?

How much of a consideration will stress and temperament be for any future career related decisions that you make? (and this might be anything from choice of hours, decisions relating to accepting a promotion, retirement date etc).

Do you feel that external factors, ranging from the state of the job market, societal expectations, family considerations etc. have led you to choosing a job with a greater level of stress than you might otherwise have chosen?

What behaviours have you adopted in the workplace to reduce stress? What effects have these behaviours had? (Both positive and negative, for both yourself and any potential customers and workmates).


----------

